# 1967 huffy tandem



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 20, 2015)

Picked this up today and was wondering if it's easily dated was told 1967 and looks original and good shape. Have been looking for a schwinn twin
 But now kinda like this frame male/female setup better


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice bike. I like that setup also.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks I will give it a clean and lube this winter


----------



## partsguy (Sep 20, 2015)

Of all the tandems I have seen this has to be my favorite. However, this bike is not a 1967 model. It's pre-'63 with that frame and chain ring combo. What's the serial number on the rear dropout?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 21, 2015)

s/n is 1H305036  1963?


----------



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2015)

1961 Huffy Tandem

1 = 19_1
H = Huffman
305036 = Internal production code

To determine the decade, traits such as the frame, paint, chaingaurd, and chain rings tell me it's 1960's.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 23, 2015)

Ok thanks for the date info older than I thought which is good


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 22, 2015)

I've got a red one very similar to it in parts but missing the front portion of the chainguard


----------

